# Vortex SPARC II



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've read the reviews on this optic and was curious if any of you guys have ran this on any of your guns. 

I have a H&R .300 blackout that I've considered using this optic on and would like opinions. No real serious plans for using the gun with this, just random plinking but could be used for a 50-75 yard shot on a hog or two. The little .300 H&R doesn't have any sights, just a pic rail.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've had 3 SPARC Gen I's. I don't like them due to my astigmatism, other than that they are a good budget optic, before you get an Aimpoint.
The Gen II has a more locally available battery, a different base that may not work with an Aimpoint style and more user friendly controls


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I was going to order Vortex SPARC II today! I got a coupon and can get it at Cabela’s for $169. I know there are better optics out there but not at that price. I will let you know in a few weeks’ weather I keep it or take it back.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> I was going to order Vortex SPARC II today! I got a coupon and can get it at Cabela's for $169. I know there are better optics out there but not at that price. I will let you know in a few weeks' weather I keep it or take it back.


I went ahead and ordered one to try it out, it should be here in a few days. This is going on a H&R handi rifle for a young boy. I think he will be pleased. $200 gun with a $200 optic.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I've read the reviews on this optic and was curious if any of you guys have ran this on any of your guns.
> 
> I have a H&R .300 blackout that I've considered using this optic on and would like opinions. No real serious plans for using the gun with this, just random plinking but could be used for a 50-75 yard shot on a hog or two. The little .300 H&R doesn't have any sights, just a pic rail.


I just messed with one at the gun shop. I liked the look of it but I have never actually used one yet.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just ordered a second one. Amazon put it on pre order for 169 shipped. I hope I like them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

May I suggest the Vortex spitfire prism or the strike fire (magnifier optional)?

Vortex Optics - Spitfire Prism Scopes

I buy at Opticsplanet.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a vortex strikefire II coupled with a vortex 3x magnifier on a BCM 14.5" carbine. I am very pleased with both. A lifetime warranty is nice as well. I look at all optics as being very nice to have, but if a SHTF event occurred, I do run quality iron sights on all long guns as back up that will eventually become the primary sight if things stay bad long term.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I have a vortex strikefire II coupled with a vortex 3x magnifier on a BCM 14.5" carbine. I am very pleased with both. A lifetime warranty is nice as well. I look at all optics as being very nice to have, but if a SHTF event occurred, I do run quality iron sights on all long guns as back up that will eventually become the primary sight if things stay bad long term.


I have the same dual set up ^^^^^^^^ tough to beat.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a Spac 2 on a troy 16" rifle. I have been running it for maybe a year and a half. So far no issues. I have run it in the rain and had it in the mud and it still works fine. The only thing I don't like about it is the base that it comes with does not have a quick release on it in case you need to remove it fast in the field for some reason. But other then that its a great set up.


----------



## kempo (Dec 9, 2014)

I have one on my M&P 15 Sport and another on my son's 10/22. We love them.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

The Vortex SPARC II arrived today. Will be going to the range tomorrow to sight it in.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

One of mine will be here tomorrow, I'll be trying it out at the end of the week. I'm going to try it out on several guns from .22 lr to .300 H&R handi to AR type gun calibers.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to use the vortex but did mount it and bore sighted it. 

I cancelled the second one I ordered from Amazon. When I ordered the second one from Amazon, I sent a link to a friend and he ordered his from the link 3 days later. His is out for delivery today on UPS and Amazon showed mine as not even being shipped yet. 

It was both of ours first purchase from Amazon and shipping was offered free. 

To top it off Amazon sends me an email telling me if I sign up to Prime they can still get my package to me before Christmas.

It was my first and will be my last experience with Amazon.


So far just playing around with the SPARC II I'm pleased.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The SPARC has been operating as advertised. I've had it on a .300 blackout single shot and a .300 blackout semi, 556 semi. Probably has 1500 rounds on it, works great.


----------

